# winter is coming!



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi i know its scary but its not to far away what protection people putting on their cars


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good ol' Collinite 845 for me :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Im not sure yet as I am still trying new things, but it will be a Sealent for sure but not sure what type


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Max Protect V1 + V2 if I can get my car machine polished* and tickled in time.

Otherwise:- 

Either DJ Supernatural Hybrid, Gtechniq C1.5 or Gtechniq C2 on the bodywork.
Gtechniq G1/G5 on the glass/mirrors.
G5 on the headlight lenses.
Unknown nano fabric sealant on the roof and front mats.
CQUK paint sealant on the alloys.
Unknown Japanese/Korean nano sealant test on a couple of car panels*
Nanolex Trim Rejuvinator or last remaining dribble of C1+ on the plastics.
Unspecified German liquid nano sealant on the door, boot & bonnet shuts.
Espuma RD50 on my tyres.


----------



## Nemegog (Jan 27, 2012)

Tips said:


> Max Protect V1 + V2 if I can get my car machine polished* and tickled in time.
> 
> Otherwise:-
> 
> ...


Don't you think Wolf's HB at all?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

This year, after being so impressed by AF products, I will be going with

Decon with:

AF ObliTARate
Iron X
AF Clay with Glide Lube

Prep with AF Tripple

Paint LSP with AF TC times 3 coats to start with but will no doubt end up with 10's as it is easier to use than buttering bread.

Glass:

Front already has G1, sides and back with more G5

Wheels with AF TC and Mint Rims

Tyres with Megs Endurance / AF Gloss or Satin / Gtech T1 as the mood takes.

I'm lucky to have a driveway covered by the 4th bedroom so its fully covered with a garage at the end, so rain/snow or shine I can get a wash and QD/LSP top up in night or day!


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

i've always wondered what people use. will be keeping an eye on this thread for info.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Max Protect for me  Applied it in May, I'm confident it will be still going strong next May.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Nemegog said:


> Don't you think Wolf's HB at all?


Great suggestion Nemegog :thumb:

I want to finish some of the products I've amassed recently.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

werkstatt trio..or,af toughcoat.gtechniq.g1.glass.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Either Scholl The Rock, or Wolfs Hard Body for me this year i thinks :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Hard body for me


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

None probably, gives me something to correct next year!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I just look at the movie @facebook AaronGTi placed and think also this is the stuff its gonna be Winter pre me Cupra


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

southwest10 said:


> I just look at the movie @facebook AaronGTi placed and think also this is the stuff its gonna be Winter pre me Cupra


^^ This :thumb:


----------



## skiron (Jan 26, 2012)

Wolf's HB for my car and probably FK1000p on the rest of my families cars.
G1/G5 on the glass
Wolf's rim seal on the rims (of course)
meg's endurance gel on the tires 

not sure yet what will i be using on the trims


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Jetseal 109 is good for Winter


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

It looks like its going to be 2 coats of colli 845, but I'm kind of reluctant to replace my current coat of dodo purple haze. 

I know 845 won't have the same look or water beading but it is my favourite sealant. I'm one of the minority who just can't get on with fk1000p. 
Maybe i will give it another shot now I have a different car


----------



## Izzy1 (Aug 15, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Max Protect for me  Applied it in May, I'm confident it will be still going strong next May.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

NSC FK1000p and 845


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Izzy1 said:


> AaronGTi said:
> 
> 
> > Max Protect for me  Applied it in May, I'm confident it will be still going strong next May.
> ...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Wolf's Hard Body


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

i will be trying the sealant route this year, af powerseal, topped with toughcoat when needed


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

skiron said:


> Wolf's HB for my car and probably FK1000p on the rest of my families cars.
> G1/G5 on the glass
> Wolf's rim seal on the rims (of course)
> meg's endurance gel on the tires
> ...


Thinking the same with fk but want to wet sand before hardbody.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

skiron said:


> Wolf's HB for my car and probably FK1000p on the rest of my families cars.
> G1/G5 on the glass
> Wolf's rim seal on the rims (of course)
> meg's endurance gel on the tires
> ...


Revive ?


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Werkstat JETT for the summer and a few coats of FK1000p for the winter.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be revisiting Zaino,AIO,Z5 Pro,Z2 Pro and clear seal


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I have put 1 coat of FK1000P on the car 2 weeks ago. This weekend I plan on putting a layer of Autosmart WAX on top of it. Should see me through the winter months.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Dependent on time and being arsed:- I'll have a little tickle with some Bilt Hamber cleaner polish or FK215, followed by one of:

Fk1000 (over the 215 - to try to stick to a "System" for once!).
SN Hybrid
Z2, or
C1.5

Although I'm essentially AIO'ing beforehand, I'm hoping the sealant films of either the BH or the FK will provide a good, solid, sturdy base for the above sealants/hybrids to provide some good longevity.

A few washes in, I'll probably double up a layer, or stick some sacrificial Dodo on for ease, looks, and habit. I've barely ever tried anything twice - but having chucked various "stuff over other stuff" I'd been very impress with FK1000 followed by Purple Haze pro previously.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Probably BH Finis for me topped with OCW


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

currently in the process of machining a couple panels at a time on the civic and finishing with two coats of fk1000p, see how that holds up. haven't the time to do it all in one go mainly as im still getting to grips with the DA and taking bloody ages.


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Just waiting for a few final bits before I tackle mine. 

Plans are a tidy up with the DAS6 and AF Triple followed by Tough prep and a final coat of AF Power Seal. Should see me through.


----------



## Craigius (Feb 16, 2010)

So all this talk of winter wax and such when do you all plan to get your cars ready for the winter.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 2 weeks off in the middle of October so will be giving the car one last machine polish using AD cherry Glaze topped with AF Tripple then will probably give AF temptation a try to see me through the winter. Can easily top up with tripple as and when needed.

Im getting some Zetec S bumpers resprayed ready to fit onto the car before winter really sets in then ill have all winter to get my set of alloys refurbed before fitting, meaning i can use my steelies as winter wheels! 

Its all fun this car stuff :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd put tripple before cherry glaze

And temptation lasted me around 6 weeks!


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Will be buying and trying wolfs hardbody for the first time.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Will do mine soon, just need to decide between Powerlock or Vics Chaos as LSP.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

when you have the car well protected is it best to try clean the car weekly or just foam the car now and again and blast it off


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Winter coming? Nope, been and gone for me. :tumbleweed:

It's gone from 30*c a month or two ago, back up to 37*c.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Are you living in Australia?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Are you living in Australia?


Yep. Straya! :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm going with Powerlock topped with 476s this year  

Pointless? Perhaps, but I cant choose between them :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> I'd put tripple before cherry glaze
> 
> And temptation lasted me around 6 weeks!


thats pretty poor although temptations durability is only supposed to be around 2 months so i would look elsewhere for winter protection personally


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I will go for what i use all year, srp topped with 476s.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I'd put tripple before cherry glaze
> 
> And temptation lasted me around 6 weeks!


Have already put down a layer of Tripple last week which really bought the paint out, however after speaking to [email protected]obrite at Waxstock, Cherry Glaze would be ideal for helping to remove the last of the swirls on my paint, before i put Tripple on as a polish, topped with a couple of coats of temptation.

Thanks for the advice regards temptation, ill give it a try and if need be i can add more. :thumb:


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

Already done it, one layers of Wolfs Shine and Seal and two layers of Wolfs Body Wrap. Looking forward to see how it holds up.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Kobeone said:


> Have already put down a layer of Tripple last week which really bought the paint out, however after speaking to [email protected] at Waxstock, Cherry Glaze would be ideal for helping to remove the last of the swirls on my paint, before i put Tripple on as a polish, topped with a couple of coats of temptation.
> 
> Thanks for the advice regards temptation, ill give it a try and if need be i can add more. :thumb:


Ah ok, so cherry glaze is not a glaze then?

I've got a bottle but never used it or read te label lol


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

The Defender will be Britemaxed this winter. Black Max prep, Extreme Elements x 2 on the body and FK1000 on the alloys. 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

im going for carlack 68 nsc and 2 layers of fk1000p
should last till spring!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

shane_ctr said:


> when you have the car well protected is it best to try clean the car weekly or just foam the car now and again and blast it off


I dont believe in snow foam.just diluted apc or prewash.shampoo,qd and done.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

What is a good product that prevents the ice on the windscreen or is safe for removing it without scratching or affecting wiper blades, glass coatings or lsp?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

G1 makes removing ice easier but cannot prevent it from forming


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> G1 makes removing ice easier but cannot prevent it from forming


In what way is it easier?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Which of the long lasting sealants (CarPro, CCC, Wolfs etc) are the easiest to apply for people (like me) who haven't used them before?
Want to try one, but don't want to pick a fussy one...:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> In what way is it easier?


Just less effort to clear the glass. It is not a substantial difference, last year I ran out of G1 and was only able to complete half of the rear window. When removing ice, it was easier to do with the coated section


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> What is a good product that prevents the ice on the windscreen or is safe for removing it without scratching or affecting wiper blades, glass coatings or lsp?


Get a car cover


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Which of the long lasting sealants (CarPro, CCC, Wolfs etc) are the easiest to apply for people (like me) who haven't used them before?
> Want to try one, but don't want to pick a fussy one...:thumb:


wolfs is easy!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Dj.xray said:


> Get a car cover


Not an option

Although maybe a nice sheet covering the windscreen overnight is my only option


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

why? What you got a bus..tbh like others have said i find it comes off easy with g1 on it.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Dj.xray said:


> why? What you got a bus..tbh like others have said i find it comes off easy with g1 on it.


Yea I've got a bus mate, proper big one


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Yea I've got a bus mate, proper big one


Lol.someone at work uses shaving cream or clingfilm ive never tried it though.


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

Duragloss 111 and 105 on top .


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

nig63 said:


> Duragloss 111 and 105 on top .


What megs?


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

Dj.xray said:


> What megs?


No all Duragloss .


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Type R protection will be....

EXO on the paintwork
G1 on the glass topped with 2 coats of EXO
C1 on the trim
EXO on the wheels
EXO on the exhaust
T1 on the tyres

Civic will be parked up for the winter tho and I will be using my run about jeep 

Jeep protection that I already have done the other week

Hard Body on the paint work
G1 on the glass topped with 2 coats of EXO
C1 on the trim
Megs endurance on the tyres

Wheels will be getting painted in the next week or 2 but unsure of what I will use to protect them. Might try Hard Body and see how it lasts. Paint already has 2 coats of Hard Body but I might add another coat or 2 in a months time


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Trusty Auto Finesse Tough Coat for me .


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Panda's all sorted for winter with the final layer added a couple of weeks ago:

3 layers of Tough Coat
2 layers of HD Wax
Carlack glass twins
Chemical Guys wheel guard 

I'm hoping to be able to leave it alone except from basic washing until around March so we'll see how it goes.

If it fails I've got Einzsett Perls/Spray Wax as back up so not much more than a wash/QD will have it protected again.


----------



## Swarly (Sep 11, 2012)

I've gone with zaino for my winter protection which i applied this weekend. I applied a base of Z-aio followed up with 2 layers of Z2. I will maintain with Z8 to see me through winter.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

misses car has had 3 coats of celeste v2, bouncers dropnroll on all windows and c4 on plastics and t1 on tyres
and my normal car will have by the end of the month 3 coats of either celeste v2 or crystal rock, mint rims will go on wheels...already has g1 on all windows


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> In what way is it easier?


i will second the opinion that g1 makes ice removal easier, had it on both cars last winter, whilst the neighbours were outside hacking/scraping, our cars only need a quick whizz with the rubber bit on the scraper and the ice was removed:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

msb said:


> i will second the opinion that g1 makes ice removal easier, had it on both cars last winter, whilst the neighbours were outside hacking/scraping, our cars only need a quick whizz with the rubber bit on the scraper and the ice was removed:thumb:


Third. Had it on a 3 year old MX5 and 12 year old A3, both worked a treat.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Does g6 have the same characteristics with ice?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If you mean G5, yes ice is easier to remove on the treated side and rear windows.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Apologies if this is a slight thread hijack but I've just had my silver Merc back from the bodyshop after a bump and wanted to have some input fro you guys on how to tackle the winter prep on a car that has some new panels and other newly painted original panels. I have AB tar and glue remover, BH clay, IPA, Megs cleaner wax and various other polishes and LSP's that I ought to use up as I've had them a while - AG SRP and EGP, Collinite 915, Chemical Guys M Seal to name the main ones. I also have newly purchased Fk1000p which was really intended for the family Land Rover. PP wheel seal and shine will sort the wheels.

Any thoughts on the right combo - or do I need to spend more dosh ??


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Use what you have already, no need for fancy products for winter protection. 

Clean the car, detox the panels with tar remover and brake dust removers, clay panels if necessary, IPA clean the panels and apply the LSP of your choice, in this case Fk1000p will do the job admirably. :thumb:

Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine will do a superb job of protecting your alloys during the winter, again similar wheel prep to the car panels.

Hope that helps.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for that Tips.

So you don't think I need any cleaner wax/polish between claying and LSP ?

Cheers

PS My friendly Merc bodyshop man had a look at the car today when it went in to the dealer for something unrelated - he reckons there is overspray on the rubbers around the rear window and that the paint on the doors is less than perfect. He was able to look at it under workshop lights so it wasn't visible to me in daylight outside the showroom. Still, I'll be calling the repairers tomorrow to ask them to take it back and have a look. I guess I wont be doing the winter prep this weekend then.....


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll go with what I have in my arsenal, because can't afford to buy new products every year, so it will be my trusty carlack toped up with finis with hydra top up, and carpro dlux on rims and plastic


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm going with Raceglaze 55 for the first time!


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

I think i am just going to stick with 2 coats of 476 this winter. Toped up every wash with some red mist tropical. What you think guys? should be enough to see me through the winter, or at least till after christmas?


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

G3 ceramic sealant over wheels, paint and glass, topped with a wax regularly for the extra wetness should see over winter and well into next year


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Just winter prepared my wifes 2 week old Kia Sportage.
I gave the car a wash with a strong mix of BH Auto Wash to remove the dealer wax.

I then gave her a coat of Colly 476s. and treated the screen with G1.
Will pop on another coat of 476s next week and this should last a good 3-4 months.
Will prop end up giving a coat during the xmas holiday - weather permitting.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Megane will hopefully not see much of winter but is wearing:

C1 - bodywork
G1 - glass
C5 - wheels

daily drivers has just been protected with 2 coats of FK1000p and finished with a layer of purple haze & G1 on glass.


----------



## Steven878 (Jul 20, 2012)

Im thinking c5 for my wheels and 2-3 layers of body wrap.

Anyone know anything better than c5 for wheels?


----------



## gambler1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Nothing special for me.

Gave it a good wash, then SRP, then EGP today. Was very happy that the weather gave me a whole dry morning to let the damn EGP cure 

Will do another coat probs in a week or so.

Got some 476 coming in the post, so will probs put a coat of that on top of the EGP instead of another coat of EGP and see what happens....


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

hoping to 2 Coats of Colli 476s this saturday at work if i get a couple hours free


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

am seal


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

I used prima amigo and powerlock today. Very quick easy on easy off


----------



## vesko_m (Aug 1, 2012)

Still a newbie - so quick claying and FK1000P sealing.
And RD50 on tires and scuff panel and plastic trims
Need more time to read and buy


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

On My Passat:
C1 on Bodywork
already got G1 on Glass and C4 on Trim
C5 on alloys

On the Punto:
Dodo Juice SNH

On the BMW:
Wolfs Chemicals Hard Body

Not really sure about our Audi......Maybe Swissvax Shield


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Bilt hamber cleanser polish and 3 x C1.5 for me.

If it doesn't last; a wax top up around the Christmas break.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Carlack 68 care, 1000p and maybe abit later a layer of 476s to keep things nice and protected.


----------

